# phrag kovachii alba



## troy (Mar 16, 2016)

Belongs in the garbage compost, no color hahaha


----------



## phraggy (Mar 16, 2016)

eh!!!

Ed


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 16, 2016)

? Ok...


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 16, 2016)

give it to me!! I'm the garbageman!


----------



## trdyl (Mar 16, 2016)

Give it to me instead. No export needed!


----------



## JasonG (Mar 16, 2016)

Do you have a picture? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2016)

It doesn't exist. This is just his way of saying that albums and flavums have no value. However, if he were smarter, he would realize that the opposite is true and that they have higher value.


----------



## trdyl (Mar 16, 2016)

NYEric said:


> It doesn't exist. This is just his way of saying that albums and flavums have no value. However, if he were smarter, he would realize that the opposite is true and that they have higher value.



That what I was thinking. Everyones taste is different. He just seems to be a bit more boisterous about it.

But I'd take it in a heart beat if there really was one.


----------



## theorchidzone (Mar 16, 2016)

As I tell my workers: if we have 100 plants of the same type in flower and one is different, it is probably valuable. Someones going to want it! Such is human nature.

I am thinking a kovachii alba would have some value.  

A year ago at least, there was a rumor of a new Phrag species with large white flowers. Similar to kovachii but white. Since nothing has materialized, I believe the rumor is not correct.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 16, 2016)

boisterous is a good word.


----------



## troy (Mar 16, 2016)

Hahaha I know it's on the radar as sanderianum alba, roth alba, was just seiing if there is one out there


----------



## eteson (Mar 16, 2016)

Eventually it will arrive. Selfings will help.


----------



## troy (Mar 16, 2016)

Was kind of wandering how albas come to be?


----------



## gonewild (Mar 16, 2016)

troy said:


> Was kind of wandering how albas come to be?



The same way as the white buffalo.
:wink:


----------



## troy (Mar 16, 2016)

Lol.... white buffalo... from charles bronson movies?


----------



## trdyl (Mar 16, 2016)

troy said:


> Was kind of wandering how albas come to be?



Slight genetic mutation.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 16, 2016)

troy said:


> Lol.... white buffalo... from charles bronson movies?



No not from the movies, from Native American knowledge.
"The special one"


----------



## troy (Mar 16, 2016)

Genetic mutation, and selfing the sib crosses from it I'm gussing? There are quite a few alba form paphs, not so many phrags, that I've seen........


----------



## troy (Mar 16, 2016)

Charles bronson had blood relation to genghis khan


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2016)

There really are white buffalo, and white tigers and other albino animals.


----------



## troy (Mar 17, 2016)

Very true eric!! Charles bronson really is a distant relative of ghengis khan!!! Google it


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2016)

OK. Now I see that your mind works in a round-about way, like my GF's.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 17, 2016)

NYEric said:


> There really are white buffalo, and white tigers and other albino animals.



Yep and one day there will appear a white kovachii, caused by the same genetic conditions.


----------



## lienluu (Mar 17, 2016)

Years ago a semi alba variant was found in Peru, it had green/white petals and a pinkish pouch. The plant was selfed and the seedlings made it to the replate stage, but did not get past the replate stage, as far as I know. I was sent numerous photos of it but do not have them anymore, i don't believe.


----------



## trdyl (Mar 17, 2016)

lienluu said:


> Years ago a semi alba variant was found in Peru, it had green/white petals and a pinkish pouch. The plant was selfed and the seedlings made it to the replate stage, but did not get past the replate stage, as far as I know. I was sent numerous photos of it but do not have them anymore, i don't believe.



Thanks for the info. Nice to know a semi alba is out there somewhere.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 17, 2016)

Left one "might" yield an alba if selfed.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2016)

Ooooooohhhhhh! :drool: Lots of potential there. I hope it's still alive and they try again.


----------

